# Cant Print to HP Laserjet 3600n on MAC OSX Through TCP/IP



## gomezcl (Mar 7, 2006)

Cant Print to HP Laserjet 3600n on MAC OSX Through TCP/IP. 1st off the driver doesnt show up in the choose driver menu when you add a printer. Also i have downloaded the drivers from the hp site and it installs fine and makes its seperate utility in the Applications/utility folder and within that program you run a test page and it prints fine. On the other hand it doesnt add it to your add printers so your not able to print a document or anything. I set up a new printer through LDP and put in the IP and its a valid and complete address. Then i have been trying differnt drivers to see if it will print and i get nothing. Can someone please give me any info on successfull completion of this printer on MAC OSX 10.3 or 10.4 Thanks


----------



## joncoley (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm getting exactly the same problem, however, I have installed the software on an identical G5 which has worked fine but for some reason, it won't work on mine so I'm looking for an answer too. I've even gone as far as re-installing OS X but to no avail. I'm running 10.4.8.

Jon


----------



## gsahli (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm not sure which issue is holding you back, but here's some info. This printer is supported by an open source driver - hpijs plus ESP ghsostscript. I recommend you install this driver "set."
http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/

Then, I recommend you try ADDing in Printer Setup using IP printing > HP Jetdirect protocol. (if you use LPD, you need to enter the internal queue name in Printer Setup - either raw, bin or ps for most HPs)


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 16, 2006)

gomezcl said:


> Cant Print to HP Laserjet 3600n on MAC OSX Through TCP/IP. ...


Have you tried adding it via *Bonjour*?


----------



## joncoley (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks Gsahli, I'll give it a go.

I've tried Bonjour but I can't get it to load the supplied driver. Here is the process I've used which was successful on my other Macs.

1. Install supplied software
2. Go to *Print & Fax* in *System Preferences*
3. Click *+* add printer
4. With *Default Browser* selected at the top, select *HP Color LaserJet 3600*

At the bottom of the window, where it says *Print Using:* it's supposed to say, *HP Color LaserJet 1.5* but on this Mac, I'm not offered the driver.


----------



## akirwan (Nov 29, 2006)

I am having the same issue here. The hpijs-foomatic drivers do not have a driver listed for the hp color laserjet 3600. I tried using the linux ppd file for the printer but it does not work. It seems rediculous that the only way to add this printer is via bonjour. The windows driver supports ip printing but the version on the mac does not even when using HP IP Printing under More Printers.


----------



## gsahli (Nov 29, 2006)

For the 3600, if the model choice wasn't included in the hpijs set, you can download the PPD from here and select it by choosing "Other" in the print using/model choice area (which gives you a file navigation dialog):
http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-Color_LaserJet_3600

Bonjour would be a good choice. IP printer > HP Jetdirect would be my protocol choice.


----------



## akirwan (Nov 29, 2006)

I tried that once before and while it did give me the pritner listed in the dialogue box the printer does not print. Seems like the job has been processed as there are no errors on Mac OS but the printer does not respond. It was a few weeks ago when I tried that and I can't remeber if it gave me an error to the effect "Function not Supported" on the printer or nothing happened at all. Bonjour is not an option as this printer is on a different network range and the ports between are blocked.


----------



## gsahli (Nov 29, 2006)

akirwan, is there any chance that you haven't installed ESP ghostscript? hpijs is the PPDs plus PPD interpreter, ghostscript is the RIP/printer driver.


----------



## akirwan (Nov 29, 2006)

I did not install it because I thought ESP Ghostscript came with Mac OS X version Panther and higher and only users of Jaguar were required to install it. Looking at HPIJS info I don't see this information but the Gutenprint website contains the following information about ESP GhostScript: "This package is required for users running Mac OS X "Jaguar" as it provides full support for printing from all "Carbon" applications. Gimp-Print users running "Panther" and later versions of Mac OS X do not require this software".

Reading the information again from Gutenprint I see that it says Ghostscript is not required but not that it is installed. Anyway I'll try giving it a shot and installing it and see if it works. Thanks for the help.


----------



## akirwan (Nov 30, 2006)

No luck that doesn't work I still get the same error "Choosen personality not available"


----------



## gsahli (Nov 30, 2006)

It would be helpful if you tell us exactly what setup you tried and when the error message came up.

And explain the across two networks thing, too. Do you have control over the second router/switch, so you can allow the ports for your print protocol of choice to be passed through?


----------



## akirwan (Jan 2, 2007)

Even when I have eliminated the cross network issue and placed the printer on our local network I still cannot print with the linux 3600 ppd. I receive a "Chosen personality not available." error when using IPP, LPD or HPJetDirect. To put it simple I work in a large organization and I do not have control over networking and router setup. We have some computers on one network and some computers on a separate network for historical and security reasons. It just seems really stupid that I can print via IP from Windows with this printer but not the Mac. I really have to say that lately HP drivers for the Mac have sucked and unless the driver is included hpijs-foomatic I am not going to purchase those printers.


----------

